# Which Camera 2 buy??



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, 

I wanna buy a DSLR camera bcoz of its lens compatibility...& other advantages when compared with a semi DSLR camera (NIKON coolpix p80)

so, i've chosen the SONY α200 model...is it a good camera 
pls suggest any other brands such Canon,NIKON etc 
My budget is 25k


----------



## Stuge (Oct 14, 2008)

Well,with that kind of budget you not be able to find a DSLR in Canon ,Nikon ,Olympus or even SOny 

Sony's DSLR-A200K is a budget DSL camera and costs Rs 25000.

IMO if you want to go into photography then save some money first and get hands on Canon .


----------



## gopz (Oct 14, 2008)

You can get a Nikon D40 with 18-55mm lens for 20k 

Its the best beginners DSLR, you wont repent, go for it. It is better than D40X and D60!

More details here:

www.kenrockwell.com


----------

